# Was ist EOSQL?



## facilityManager (19. Dez 2008)

Kann jemand mit dem Begriff "EOSQL" etwas anfangen?

Bei Google gibt es dazu nur ca. 1200 Treffer, und fast immer geht es dabei irgendwie um Perl und ein System Namens "SqlPlus". Es geht auch nie direkt um EOSQL, sondern es ist immer nur irgendwo in einem Quellcode verwurstet.

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus einem Forum:


```
my $SQL = <<EOSQL;
select count(*) from $table
where TRXSTATUS = '$status'
and (UNIX_TIMESTAMP() - UNIX_TIMESTAMP(TRXTIMESTAMP)) < $limit
EOSQL
```

kann damit nichts anfangen, muss aber heraus finden was das mit dem "EOSQL" auf sich hat... Ist das ein Datenbanksystem? Eine Software? Freue mich über jeden Hinweis.


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Dez 2008)

http://perl.about.com/od/perltutorials/qt/perlheredoc.htm (gibt's auch in python, ruby und php)

denke EOSQL hat sich einfach nur für SQL here-docs eingebürgert oder vielleicht hightlighten das dann einige editoren noch mal extra als SQL.


----------



## facilityManager (19. Dez 2008)

Danke. Vermutlich steht das für "End of SQL", weil damit scheinbar auch das Ende des Strings bei mehreren Zeilen markiert wird.


----------



## stev.glasow (19. Dez 2008)

jop, aber ist für die funktionalität nicht von bedeutung, du kannst auch genauso gut KLAUSPETER als end-marke defenieren. denke halt das ist ne code convention und wird evtl von editoren als erkennungsmarke zum highlighten von SQL benutzt


----------

